# MKIV Jetta GLS Stock Rotor Size



## reddeth (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm trying to rebuild my calipers while doing a brake job this weekend and I need to know which size calipers I have, but I'm kinda confused as to the stock sizing because I know the GLI/22nd/R32 came with larger front brakes. If I have a bone stock (in terms of brakes) Jetta GLS Wagon my fronts are 280x22mm or 288x25mm? And the rears are 280x22mm?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

check the website ecstuning.com for the stock size. I would say you have 280x22mm. what model year do you have?



reddeth said:


> I'm trying to rebuild my calipers while doing a brake job this weekend and I need to know which size calipers I have, but I'm kinda confused as to the stock sizing because I know the GLI/22nd/R32 came with larger front brakes. If I have a bone stock (in terms of brakes) Jetta GLS Wagon my fronts are 280x22mm or 288x25mm? And the rears are 280x22mm?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

ignore my previous post. i just checked and found that for my jetta gls 1.8T / 2004 model.
front: (288x25) 
rear: (232x9)




reddeth said:


> I'm trying to rebuild my calipers while doing a brake job this weekend and I need to know which size calipers I have, but I'm kinda confused as to the stock sizing because I know the GLI/22nd/R32 came with larger front brakes. If I have a bone stock (in terms of brakes) Jetta GLS Wagon my fronts are 280x22mm or 288x25mm? And the rears are 280x22mm?


----------



## reddeth (Oct 18, 2008)

radlynx said:


> ignore my previous post. i just checked and found that for my jetta gls 1.8T / 2004 model.
> front: (288x25)
> rear: (232x9)


Awesome, thanks for the info! For some reason I just couldn't find the same info.


----------

